# chevy abs recall? problems?



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Hello,

we ahev a 2000 k3500 The abs has started to randomly kick in during low speed stops, around 5-10mph. It's getting a little bit nerve racking, and posentially dangerous. We are in MA, and I'm finding some random, but not very specific info on the net about a potential recall for 1997-2002 silverado trucks dues to this exact symptom. Has anyone seen, experienced, or had this fixed?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have that problem in my 03 2500HD. The culprite is the wheel speed sensors. They get obstructed with grease and grime an give a false reading to the ABS system, triggering it. It only happens at around 5 MPH during stops. The dealer supposedly fixed it, but it's still there. Got to do something about that...


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*I had it*

I had it happen on my 1999! I got sick of it on dry roads, so i pulled the abs fuse under the hood as a temorary saftey fix. I then brought it in. THey had to clean the abs sensers off! As stated before, they get dirty and then falsly read. Should you still have the problem, then you may have to replace them. You wont want to do that thoughpayup payup payup .... an NO , my 1999 was NOT recalled or warrentied in any way. i think they charge me $150 or so to pull both front sensers and clean them. Then mine worked for a few days and acted up again, so they pulled both again and found one was cracked a hair, and then replaced it. They have been great since!


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I found a reference to a recall of 800,000 chevy trucks in the "salt belt" for this problem in my year range...I have receieved nothing from chevy in the mail about a recall, I'm in one of the sates listed though. I also found a phone number to call about it. I'm going to try that...it's a known, documented, safety issue from what I'm starting to find, and it's been attributed to 200 crashes so far.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

firstclasslawn said:


> I had it happen on my 1999! I got sick of it on dry roads, so i pulled the abs fuse under the hood as a temorary saftey fix. I then brought it in. THey had to clean the abs sensers off! As stated before, they get dirty and then falsly read. Should you still have the problem, then you may have to replace them. You wont want to do that thoughpayup payup payup .... an NO , my 1999 was NOT recalled or warrentied in any way. i think they charge me $150 or so to pull both front sensers and clean them. Then mine worked for a few days and acted up again, so they pulled both again and found one was cracked a hair, and then replaced it. They have been great since!


I'm probably going to have mine replaced soon, because cleaning them was only a temp fix (3 days max) and they're acting up again!


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

if you do the work yourself, the sensors are only about $100-150 a piece.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

should not have to pay $$ for this, it's a known problem...they are giving me a run around when I call, until I mentioed getting the AG's office involved, then suddenylu they want me to bring it in to see if it's happening on this model also. hmmm...


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

The culprit is rust buildup in the front hub assembly.Usually the front hub assembly along with the sensors needs to be replaced,simply cleaning the sensors will only eleviate the problem temporarily.The two wires to the sensor module on the left front inner fenderwell can be disconnected to inactivate the antilocks temporarily until repairs are made,this will simply cause the vehicle to stop in the old conventional manner.There was a GM recall on very few trucks of this era,a simple call to any dealership service department with your vehicle vin number can be put into the computer to check for any recalls on your particular truck.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I called, got a run around..filed complain with NTSA, now they are saying they will "look" at it and "determine" if it's the same problem, if it is they will clean them for free. That's a waste of time I suspect.


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Just like a doctor you can always get another opinion from another dealership.Try to go to a bigger dealer that handles medium and heavy duty trucks.They usually have more truck experience.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

it's going to a med truck dealer...trouble here is that chevy is contacting them ahead of time to make sure they "check for a recall related" issue...basicly, call ahead to make sure they have their stories straight. Can you tell I don't trust dealer...and in fact if they are not covering it under the recall they are not going to be doing the work, we will do it here ourselves.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I didn't keep the papers but I had got a paper right from GM for my old 00' 3\4 ton I had for this problem. Never got to bring it in because it didn't do it and I got the paper after I crashed it. There was a section of it that said something about if you had paid for this service then you would be able to recover some if not all of the cost. 


Wish I kept the paper for the info for you guys.


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I recieved the recall notice also. 
I did not take it in or do anything with it as yet, because I've noticed no problem.

Actualy, I noticed a problem back when I first bought the truck, they told me it was normal.. 

Maybe I'm just used to it.  

At any rate, I've done nothing yet. Stays in the back of my mind to do soon though.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

well oddly enough, the problem went away while plowing after my abs light came on, my brakes locked and I slid down a road and slammed a snow bank, now no ABS problems at all. Maybe the entire system fried and I won't have to worry about it


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

maybe just blew the fuse?


----------



## ChEc0 (Jul 16, 2005)

i got a letter from GM stating that problem on my 2000 GMC 2500 and i brought it in and they fixed it and i havent had any problems since


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a '97 K3500 - the ABS has been an issue since year 2. I can even remember the dealer telling me there is no problem until I forced them to take it for a 'test' drive. The quote when the guy came back was he had to go clear his pants before the guy could work on it.

The design of the speed sensor is a flaw. To upgrade to the new hubs that is suppose to fix the problem is $1,200 bucks! Mine got so bad a 2 months ago that I pulled the fuse. Ya' know what .... No more problems. When I hit the brakes I get what I expect and that is the ability to stop.

I could not find any recall from alldata on my '97.


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

chevy will only issue recall for 1500 + 2500 series, not the 3500 series. they told me the 3500's were on a acse by acse basis, but i had to pay to have them determine if it was a defect that was covered.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

just got my recall notice for my 1500 yesterday. It's a 2000 ext. cab Silverado and I haven't experienced any trouble with mine but will still take it in for inspection. 

Buck


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

the dealer lost money when he did mine. 3 hours to get the rotors off. after all that they couldn't get the sensors out. cha ching new sensors


----------



## redhenny16 (Feb 13, 2004)

If the problem is bad enough that your ABS is engaging just before a stop, chances are that just replacing the wheel speed sensors won't fix the problem. I have worked on alot of trucks with this problem and they usually need a front hub or both hubs.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I rear ended somone two years ago.. same symptom... stood on the breaks and it kept going.......... and bang..  
Five hundred bucks worth of damage... My insurance paid to fix the guys truck... I said I had no damage but I had a tweeked front bumper so I bought a used one for 100 bucks and swapped it before I traded her in.xysport 
I sent the papers on this known issue to my insurace company and they did nothing but said, we will look at them... :crying:


----------

